# I forgot how to play guitar over night...



## soliloquy (Feb 12, 2012)

seriously, what the fuck happened?!
sure, i've been playing for 5 years. what that really means is i should be MUCH better at it than i am. however, when i first picked up guitar, i spent ALL my energy learning two songs from start to finish.
they were these:



and this:



i wake up a few days ago feeling like 'yeah! today i should learn the rest of 'glasgow kiss' by petrucci, but first, lets do a warm up with the songs i know...

nada. the first song, i could only play the solo...the second song, i could only play the first 4 bars. 

i tried everything, even looked it up on line to see the tabs, but apparently i've been playing it a lil different, and none of the tabs are working. and i remmeber learning them from guitarpro, but first, my guitarpro is down, and even if it was working...none of the guitarpro tabs are working anymore...


thought i could take a break and come back as it helped me when i was studying for exams...but this really isn't helping...

anyone ever had these kind of moments? i feel inept


----------



## brynotherhino (Feb 12, 2012)

This seriously happens to me every time I pick up my instrument the last few months, though mine could possibly blamed on tendonitis.


----------



## wlfers (Feb 12, 2012)

In a 2 month odd musical depression I didn't touch a guitar, and I played like utter shit when I tried again. Just bear through it for a day or two and it really comes back. Just don't be discouraged by apparently "lost" talent. It's hibernating


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 12, 2012)

iv had this happen before it sucks but your playing ability will comeback in a few days of light to moderate playing


----------



## Metal_Webb (Feb 12, 2012)

Also I've found that having a good read through and attempt at playing the songs followed by a couple of good night's sleep works wonders. Seriously, I'll try to learn a song, play it like arse. Leave it 2 days, and I'm a bit better even though I haven't actually played anything. Usually by the end of the week, 's all good.

Worth noting though, if I've had a few nights crap sleep this all goes out the window lol


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 12, 2012)

yeah, i kinda miss playing actually, even if i kept playing the same old stuff over and over again...
but then again, maybe its time for me to take lessons as i have been in a rut for god knows how long


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a weird form of guitar manic depression. Like for a month I'll be crazy stoked to play stuff and put all my time and energy into it, but then I just stop playing entirely for a week or two. I kinda understand what you're talking about.

I find that by relaxing and not stressing on how you sound/what you can play, it will come back on it's own. Just give it some time and you'll be alright. I also find that moving outside the box of what you normally do to be great for breaking ruts. If you play tech death, try melodic stuff. If you do prog, try to just play drop D 3 chord progressions. I see ruts as nature's way of telling you that your playing has become stale and you need to do something different.


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 12, 2012)

Chill out with your guitar and just play dude, maybe not warm up with these songs and try to learn Petrucci, just sit back, relax and have fun.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 12, 2012)

That happens to me all the time, I have gone so far as to write down the songs I know and print off the tab.
The other day I thought I would try a new song looked it up and wondered why I was picking it up so fast....i already knew it but was using a different tab LOL!!

I also find once you get a few bars in your muscle memory kicks in and you remeber the rest.


----------



## nickgray (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, I kind of stopped playing guitar for about three years or so at one point. Pretty much forgot everything aside from a couple of riffs and some basic left-right hand coordination.


----------



## Edika (Feb 14, 2012)

If you haven't played the songs for a while it is understandable not to remember them or even play them that good. If your playing has improved it will just take less time to play learn them again since the muscle memory will kick in as well as the experience you have playing guitar all this time. 
Some days my coordination is off, I can't concentrate and generally I suck. If you are stressed, depressed or not in the mood then it will affect your playing. Also if you think that you have made progress and something painfully reminds you that need more work then it can really crumble your self-esteem playing wise. When I first recorded what I was playing to see my progress I was horrified. I knew that I was stressed by the recording but I didn't expect that I would suck so much.
As Metal_Web said sometimes when you try on something too hard you see some improvement but then you're stuck or even play it worse. I think several guitarists in their books say that the number of times per day that are useful to learn a phrase by repeating it constantly are around 6 or 7. After that you should leave it for the next day and move to something else.
So my advice is don't freak out, approach this coll headed and either try to learn the songs again just for the heck of it or try something new. The second time you learn a song it should be easier.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 14, 2012)

Whenever I "forget how to play", I just let it rip with some Emmure. 

I feel your pain, but honestly, just play some random stuff, doesn't matter what, just play!


----------



## Skyblue (Feb 14, 2012)

Happens to me a lot lately. 

I'm in the army for the past 6 months, and I come back home every 2 weeks, which isn't too bad, but it leaves very little time to play guitar, not to mention actually practicing something. It's rather depressing, but there's not much I can do about it...


----------



## megano28 (Feb 14, 2012)

IF it's been a while it sounds like muscle memory "amnesia" If you have large gaps in your playing, you're much rustier than usual, you just have to oil up the machine and you'll be fine. As mentioned, you probably would be better off just doodling at first, trying to play petrucci out of nowhere will make you sound like crap, you need to build up to it before you go for a song that needs so much skill


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 14, 2012)

athawulf said:


> In a 2 month odd musical depression I didn't touch a guitar, and I played like utter shit when I tried again. Just bear through it for a day or two and it really comes back. Just don't be discouraged by apparently "lost" talent. It's hibernating



This is really true. Two years ago there was a point that I just wouldn't play guitar for more than maybe an hour or two a week. Nothing was coming to me, inspiration never struck. It went on like this for a long time, maybe a couple months. Then for some reason I began playing guitar for around 2-3 hours a day and I haven't stopped since then.  Your talent will come back soon. Maybe you just need some time off.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 14, 2012)

That's when you make electronica!

It's what i do


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 14, 2012)

I totally broke out of a similar thing I was going through by trying to do some ear training. I just put on some songs and jam to them to see what fits and if I can reproduce what's going on. 
It's something new and I love it. 

Also, I busted out my old guitar from a few years ago (which has been in the case for who knows how long), and even that inspires me a bit.


----------

